# throw somebody out on his ear



## magsss

Hi guys!

I was just wondering the exact meaning of the idiom "throw somebody out on his ear". Is it the English equivalent of "jeter quelqu'un par la peau du cou"?
The original sentence is "Harter felt a motion of anger and tightened his grip on the chair. He ought to throw the old bastard out on his ear."

Cheers


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

It's a literal idiom, more or less.  Most of the time the person won't _actually_ land on their ear but it does just mean to physically eject someone from somewhere.

As for 'peau du cou' there is another expression in English 'to grab someone by the scruff of their neck'.  So you could say; he grabbed him by the scruff of the neck and threw him out on his ear!


----------



## Giselaloisel

What is the register of the french expression "jeter quelqu'un par la peau du cou"?


----------



## franc 91

immédiatement jeter dehors sans ménagement (suggestion)


----------



## Micia93

magsss said:


> Is it the English equivalent of "jeter quelqu'un par la peau du cou"?
> Cheers



not sure it's correct french, magsss  shoudn't it rather be "_prendre _quelqu'un par la peau du cou et le jeter dehors"?


----------



## archijacq

ou encore:
(to remove someone from a place forcibly)
le virer avec pertes et fracas


----------



## sampat1running

yes, to eject forcibly without further discussion


----------



## chazerou

franc 91 said:


> immédiatement jeter dehors sans ménagement (suggestion)



On dit crisser quelqu'un dehors en Québécois. J'étais mécontent de son attitude alors je l'ai crissé dehors...


----------



## chazerou

Micia93 said:


> not sure it's correct french, magsss  shoudn't it rather be "_prendre _quelqu'un par la peau du cou et le jeter dehors"?


attraper quelqu'un par la peau du cou or par la peau des fesses means to grab someone at the last moment I think


----------



## chazerou

se faire jeter le cul à l'eau sounds more like it and literally translates to throw someone's ass in the water as in he is left with nothing


----------



## Nicomon

chazerou said:


> J'étais mécontent de son attitude alors je l'ai crissé dehors...


 Désolée mais (dit-elle à la québécoise) « ça marche pas pantoute ».

Tu mélanges deux registres dans une même phrase.   La première partie est neutre et l'autre (dont le sens est « _foutre à la porte_ ») est très familière.
Voir aussi ce fil : crisser (sens canadien)


----------



## chazerou

Nicomon said:


> Désolée mais (dit-elle à la québécoise) « ça marche pas pantoute ».
> 
> Tu mélanges deux registres dans une même phrase.   La première partie est neutre et l'autre (dont le sens est « _foutre à la porte_ ») est très familière.
> Voir aussi ce fil : crisser (sens canadien)


He ought to throw the old bastard out on his ear: crisser le vieux con dehors et en français : se faire jeter le cul à l'eau plutôt que d'attraper quelqu'un par la peau du cou


----------



## chazerou

Attraper quelqu'un par la peau du cou n'a rien à voir avec throw someone out on his ear selon moi...


----------



## Nicomon

@ chazerou :  Pourquoi as-tu réanimé ce vieux fil au juste ? 





> *throw (one) out on one's ear*
> Fig. to remove someone from a place forcibly


  Voir posts 4, 6 et 7.
_
crisser _est strictement québécois alors que _con _ne l'est pas, et le registre n'est pas le même.
_attraper quelqu'un par la peau du coup = to grab someone by the scruff of their neck_ (déjà dit - voir post 2)

Je ne sais pas où t'as entendu _se faire jeter le cul à l'eau _pour _se faire jeter dehors / se faire expulser brutalement. _
Je connais seulement_ se retrouver le cul à/dans l'eau (_ou_ sur la paille) _qui signifie : _devant rien / sans le sou.
_
Ajout - Pour ceux et celles que cela pourrait intéresser, le contexte du post initial (2009) est celui-ci : 





> The older man glanced down at his hat and raised his eyes. “Mr. Harter, may I say something? You have been the cause, for reasons of your own, of great pain and suffering. Do you seriously mean that for the sake of a few hours’ sleep you would refuse to meet with the injured party at a time convenient for him?”
> 
> Harter felt a motion of anger and tightened his grip on the chair. *He ought to throw the old bastard out on his ear.* But the man’s tone had not been insolent, and his face revealed only a mild surprise.


 Source


----------



## JClaudeK

chazerou said:


> se faire jeter le cul à l'eau sounds more like it and literally translates to throw someone's ass in the water as in he is left with nothing


D'accord avec Nicomon:
"se faire jeter le cul à l'eau" n'a rien d'une expression idiomatique / courante en français !


----------



## chazerou

Bon matin,

J'ai réanimé le vieux fil puisque je cherchais une traduction pour to throw someone out on his ear. Je comprends le sens et je sais que le verbe crisser est purement québécois. Pour ce qui est de se retrouver le cul à l'eau, ça ressemble plus à se retrouver le bec à l'eau de mon côté. Je partagerai si je retrouve la page.


----------



## chazerou

Ça doit être un amalgame de se retrouver le bec à l'eau, tomber sur le cul et se faire jeter à la rue, je sais pas. Mais c'est plus du joual propre à un endroit précis au Québec je suppose.


----------



## chazerou

On dit aussi que quelqu'un est tombé le cul dans l'eau, qui n'a rien avoir avec tomber sur le cul


----------



## Nicomon

chazerou said:


> Pour ce qui est de se retrouver le cul à l'eau, ça ressemble plus à se retrouver le bec à l'eau de mon côté.


  T'as raison. J'ai plus souvent entendu _le bec à l'eau / le cul sur la paille._  Mais je ne le suggérais pas pour traduire l'expression en titre.
Je dis simplement que « _se faire jeter le cul à l'eau _» ne m'est pas familier.

Quelle est la phrase complète dans ton contexte ?  Pensais-tu à ce sens, mais en remplaçant "be" par "throw" ? be out on ear


> *be out on (one's) ear*
> To have been removed from a place or situation, often unceremoniously. A_fter 10 years of loyal service to that company, I'm out on my ear just because the new manager doesn't like me._


 Ça, en français québécois, ce serait : _se faire donner son 4 %.  _
Et en français plus international : _ se faire virer brutalement / sans cérémonie. _

*Ajout :* occupée que j'étais à écrire, je n'avais pas lu les 3 posts précédents.  Je te suggère de regrouper tes idées en un seul  post.


----------



## Itisi

Mettre dehors/éjecter avec pertes et fracas


----------



## Nicomon

« avec pertes et fracas »  - qu'archijacq a suggéré au post 6 - me semble plus franco-français.   C'est dans ce sens que je dirais _brutalement / sans cérémonie.  _
  J'ajoute un lien vers cette page : avec pertes et fracas — Wiktionnaire


----------



## chazerou

Nicomon said:


> T'as raison. J'ai plus souvent entendu _le bec à l'eau / le cul sur la paille._  Mais je ne le suggérais pas pour traduire l'expression en titre.
> Je dis simplement que « _se faire jeter le cul à l'eau _» ne m'est pas familier.
> 
> Quelle est la phrase complète dans ton contexte ?  Pensais-tu à ce sens, mais en remplaçant "be" par "throw" ? be out on ear
> 
> Ça, en québécois, ce serait : _se faire donner son 4 %.  _Et en français plus international : _ se faire virer brutalement / sans cérémonie. _
> 
> *Ajout :* occupée que j'étais à écrire, je n'avais pas lu les 3 posts précédents.  Je te suggère de regrouper des idées en un seul  post.



Oui c'était he surely was out on his ear 

J'ai mis il sera sûrement viré


----------



## Itisi

Je ne pensais pas au québécois...


----------



## chazerou

et je pourrais rajouté en plus de se retrouver le bec à l'eau


----------



## chazerou

Itisi said:


> Je ne pensais pas au québéquois...


C'est correct, je n'écris pas en québécois, mais bien en français lol


----------



## Nicomon

chazerou said:


> C'est correct, je n'écris pas en québécois, mais bien en français lol


 En passant...  





> Le québécois n’est pas une langue à part, totalement différente du français : il partage avec celui-ci son système phonologique, l’essentiel de son système morphologique, de sa syntaxe et de son vocabulaire. En fait, il se distingue du français standard principalement par sa prononciation et une partie (certes importante) de son vocabulaire et de sa phraséologie. (Meney Dictionnaire du français v-vi)


  Mon erreur.  Comme t'as écrit « _crisser dehors_ » dans ton post initial... j'ai imaginé un contexte québécois.

Chose certaine « _avec pertes et fracas_ » ne me viendrait jamais spontanément. Je dis comme j'ai écrit plus haut  : _brutalement / sans cérémonie._
J'aurais pu dire aussi comme dans la définition du Wiktionnaire :  _de façon brutale / expéditive._


chazerou said:


> Oui c'était he surely *was* out on his ear.
> J'ai mis il *sera *sûrement viré


  Pourquoi passer de l'imparfait en anglais au futur simple en français ?


----------



## DrChen

chazerou said:


> to throw someone out on his ear


Envoyer valser quelqu'un ?


----------



## franc 91

Bouter dehors, éjecter.....suggestions


----------



## Uncle Bob

For me the phrase means to eject someone without the possibility of discussion but not necessarily brutally so I prefer franc 91's suggestions.

There is also _explulser_ as one can be thrown out of school or university "on one's ear" (again no violence).


----------

